# Muscle Building



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

Does anyone have any good ides to help build more muscle mass. She gets alot of free play with my other crazy hyper male and tons of running for the tennis ball. She is very built in her rear end and very cardio good I would like to build up her chest some.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

push-ups??


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Try some resistance training. Have her pull (on a harness) a tire up hill. If she does bite work, have her pull the tire into the bite.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

The chest on a dog is hard muscle to work. I am trying to think what activites a dog does that flexates the chest. Most activities seem flexate the rear also...I am not sure if your looking to make the dog more symmetrical in appearance? If you are, it's going to be a tough go not making the rear end bigger in the process. If the dog bites, putting the dog on a leg sleeve or suit pants, and having them pull, digging thier front paws in the ground may help...I know it will make thier strong also. We do it to build endurance when were far out from trials.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Maybe swimming. Rotts have to work pretty hard with both ends to keep afloat.


----------



## Michael Wandell (Oct 12, 2009)

The harness with the tire will work great, also carpet mills work well on building muscle. I like the Colby mills because they have the harness built on into them already. Works in the same way as the harness and tire method.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

It's mostly genetics I'd say...I've had some real chesty rotties, but that was in the genes..

All good advice.

Some people use weighted collars, and also carrying harnesses with the weight on the shoulders instead of the back....I imagine either would have to build up chest muscles....I saw presa canarios with concrete collars on before...


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I had a Dobermann bitch about 10 years ago. I really had her ripped like a pitbull. She was eating a raw diet, mixed with VERTEX. She ran (not jogged, but sprinted) everyday behind my ATV for about 5 miles in the morning and 5 miles in the evening. She always ran with a weighed collar. I also ran her in a harness with a tire a lot. And she was staked out on a very heavy log chain to drag around during the day.
The dog was in excellent shape.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> I had a Dobermann bitch about 10 years ago. I really had her ripped like a pitbull. She was eating a raw diet, mixed with VERTEX. She ran (not jogged, but sprinted) everyday behind my ATV for about 5 miles in the morning and 5 miles in the evening. She always ran with a weighed collar. I also ran her in a harness with a tire a lot. And she was staked out on a very heavy log chain to drag around during the day.
> The dog was in excellent shape.


Heavy logs chains....forgot that one...its a staple in the bullbreed community, and does build em up...


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the good advice. Her parents were both nicely built so I know its in her genes.


----------



## Bob Solimini (Aug 10, 2008)

Give the dog creatine monohydrate!
Swimming and treadmills are great for some muscle building but also assist in endurance and weight management. The dogs have more of a "cut" appearance.
If you ONLY want to build muscle - tire pulls, weighted harness, jumping onto tables with a weighted collar or harness (don’t let them jump off!) anything that has to do with weight pulling or lifting; will work great. I have used tire pulls for bite work for years and it works great. I also use table jumps and try to keep the dog from going into a cardiovascular workout. 
To build muscle you have to be careful not to raise the dog’s heart rate too much because it will cause muscle catabolism. Also plenty of water, sleep and a healthy diet...


----------



## Johannes Gilbertson (Jul 4, 2009)

This is a simple matter. The body adapts best when it has the fewest stressors to adapt to. When endeavoring to build muscle, maximum intensity exterted to momementary muscular failure on the most demanding exercises for brief periods, coupled with plenty of high quality raw food, clean water and rest, produce the best results. After the body learns the skill of the movement, and the nervous system has adapted, more strength will result in more muscle. Anyone who tells you differently is a fool. Careful not to overfeed and add too much fat along with the muscle gain. Joby is correct; it's all about genetics. A Whippet will never (and should never) resemble an English Mastiff.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Whippet? I know everyones seen this but with the whippet comment I couldn't resist


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

My dog weighed 63lbs when he got off the plane 7 months ago and had very little muscle on his frame, he is now 79lbs and leaner than ever before.
I've done it with the exact combination mentioned by johannes above, diet, heavy resistance/explosive movements, a stress free life and tons of rest and recovery.
I've gone through three sizes of collars in that time, now he really has no neck, almost looks like a sea lion.


----------



## Rigel Lancero (Aug 22, 2007)

It is mostly influenced by genetics,exercises could help.


----------



## Johannes Gilbertson (Jul 4, 2009)

*Hey Joby,*

*Looks like he "picked the right parents", lol! \\/*



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myostatin


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

The finished product>


----------



## Johannes Gilbertson (Jul 4, 2009)

*HANDSOME bastard!*


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

He looks real good Drew. I personally would like a chest like the whippet for myself


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey Kevin

For shoulder/upper back work I have my dog dig. Like seriously dig. Slightly wet, but not soggy dirt is the best and most fun, but digging in any sand is a workout for the dog and the shoulders specifically. I don't allow it in the yard at all, but there are always river beds, beaches, empty fields and other areas to go to. 

For all over muscle building I do tire drags, incline runs on a tread mill and climbing. Up hill sprints are great too...


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Kevin Barrett said:


> He looks real good Drew. I personally would like a chest like the whippet for myself


I think that whippet is on some serious roids. Some writer claimed the dog was "double muscled" in some article once.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ben Thompson said:


> I think that whippet is on some serious roids. Some writer claimed the dog was "double muscled" in some article once.



That's a genetic issue in Whippets. Some breeders will say that's connected to the gene for more speed so the whippet folks don't do anything to eliminate it. 
Just from what I've heard. No first hand knowledge or experience.
I'm guessing the web would have info if you looked hard enough through Whippet genetics.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

It is a genetic "disorder" in many species, from cattle (look up belgian blues/double muscle) to dogs like that whippet, and even mice. It has to do with myostatin, which is a beta protein that inhibits muscle growth/differentiation. An animal with the "no myostatin" mutation have insane amounts of muscle mass.

Myostatin info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myostatin

How old is this dog? If she is young she may just need more time to mature. My AB looked like a greyhound until about 3 months ago, he is 19 months now.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I make my dogs swim in the river and run hills.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> I had a Dobermann bitch about 10 years ago. I really had her ripped like a pitbull. She was eating a raw diet, mixed with VERTEX. She ran (not jogged, but sprinted) everyday behind my ATV for about 5 miles in the morning and 5 miles in the evening. She always ran with a weighed collar. I also ran her in a harness with a tire a lot. And she was staked out on a very heavy log chain to drag around during the day.
> The dog was in excellent shape.


Mike is right. I've conditioned many dogs that shouldn't look "ripped" to be so similarly. Click on the picture better for better detail. I didn't see the breed (Rottie?), age or sex of this dog posted yet... maybe you stated so (sorry I haven't had the chance to read the whole thread yet)? Anyway, sometimes width is something you just need to wait out in these bigger dogs. In my own breed, first year comes the height, second comes the body, and third the head. Course, most of mine take about 5-7 years to reach their physical potential whereas many of my friends dogs hit it at 2 years and seem to get fatter thereafter. Rearing differences would be one contributing factor.


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

She is a 18 month old rott. my male started filling out at about 14 to 15 months but he did alot of jumping. She is a solid block of muscle, lean, strong and very fast for a rott. I can't get her to gain weight, she won't eat all of her food I put out to help her put the pounds on. but maybe some of the tips will help, the dog above looked great


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Kevin Barrett said:


> She is a 18 month old rott. my male started filling out at about 14 to 15 months but he did alot of jumping. She is a solid block of muscle, lean, strong and very fast for a rott. I can't get her to gain weight, she won't eat all of her food I put out to help her put the pounds on. but maybe some of the tips will help, the dog above looked great


At 18 months, shes still got a lot of maturity to go to help her fill in. Exercise her in all the ways suggested, but time will have a lot to do with it as well.


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

There is nothing like weight pull training, treadmill work and good feed when it comes to developing nice muscle mass.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I think it's a good idea to first get preliminary (or final if the dog is 2+) OFA readings done on hip and elbow x-rays if the dog is going to be doing any real strenuous exercise. Heart check certification would be good also.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Some dogs just take longer to mature, but I agree that pulling a tire, running hills and swimming are good for building strength/endurance and muscle. I also make stacks and pyramids make of tires for the dogs and the way the tires flex the dogs work harder to climb and maintain balance.

I am very biased but I really like my boy's Dam (AB) and the way she is built:

http://v-abs.com/Deuce_working_files/2_07b.jpg

http://v-abs.com/Deuce_working_files/2_07e.jpg

http://v-abs.com/Deuce_working_files/2_07f.jpg


----------

